# New connectors for Engine Harness



## Niklas (Feb 13, 2006)

Will be swapping out my old power FC for a new engine management system and trying to decide if I shouldn´t replace the harness while I´m at it. 

If I decide to build a new harness I would like to replace the connectors with new ones. 

Does anyone have a good European supplier that sells the connectors on the engine side?

(R32 GTR)


----------

